# down home southern fried chicken recipe wanted



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I have been having a craving for fried chicken which is one thing that I have never been able to make to my liking. 
Does anyone have a really good fried chicken recipe that can be made without the use of a deep fryer?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oven Fried Chicken

1 broiler-fryer chicken 
1/2 cup fine bread crumbs 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 cup corn oil 

Cut fryer into 8 pieces. Combine crumbs, salt, paprika and pepper. 
Brush each piece of chicken with corn oil; roll in crumb mixture. 
Place in shallow baking pan, skin side up. Bake at 425Â° for 25 to 30 minutes 
or until chicken is tender.

==========================================================

Absolute Best Southern Fried Chicken

Ingredients
One 3 1/2-pound chicken, cut into eighths 
1 1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1 cup vegetable oil 

Directions 
1. Rinse the chicken and pat dry. In a small bowl, combine the salt, 1 teaspoon of the black pepper, and the garlic powder. 
Sprinkle over the chicken. Let stand at least 20 minutes â or, even better, overnight â in the refrigerator. 
2. Place the flour, the remaining 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, and paprika into a plastic bag. 
Add the seasoned chicken and shake until each piece is covered with flour. 
3. In a large skillet, heat the oil over high heat until it bubbles when a little flour is sprinkled in. 
Add the chicken pieces and reduce the heat to medium. Cook for 7 to 10 minutes or until the chicken is nicely browned on the bottom. 
Turn and cook on the other side for 7 to 10 minutes or until cooked through. 
4. Remove from the skillet and drain on paper towels before serving


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I'm tired, so I cheated... I looked up recipes.

This is EXACTLY how I cook SC Southern style fried chicken, in a black skillet.

http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=331662

Plain and simple, the way it's been done all my life. Learned it from the great grannie and grannie.

dawn


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I like soaking mine overnight in buttermilk too. I don't deep fry but make sure oil is at least 1/2 way up the side of the cooking meat.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have an electric skillet, this turns out perfect every time. I have used this about 30 years and the family loves it. The skin tastes sooooo good.

2/3 Cup Flour
2 tsp. Salt
2 tsp. Johnny's seasoning
1/2 tsp. Paprika
1/4 tsp. Pepper
1/4 tsp. Ginger
1/8 tsp. Cinnamon

1 beaten egg
1 Tbsp. water

2 Cups oil
Chicken (with bones and skin)

Combine flour, salt, Johnny's, paprika, pepper, ginger, and cinnamon. Mix egg and water in a separate bowl. Heat electric skillit to 340-350 degrees. Dip chicken in the egg mixture and then coat with the seasonings. Cook chicken 10 minutes, covered. Turn, cook 10 more minutes. Turn, cook 2 minutes.


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

Where do I find Johnny's seasoning?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I soak mine in milk, salt, pepper and paprika. When I remove it from the milk I just put it in a ziplock back with flour, shake it up and fry. Then I use the drippings to make milk gravy.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Karriew/4gifts said:


> Where do I find Johnny's seasoning?


Johnny's Seasoning is just a brand of "Season Salt". A Season salt just has a bunch of other seasonings in it. It is sold in the West for sure. I thought it was all over, but I guess not. I am sure you have a brand in your area of seasoning salt. Here, we use Johnny's on everything.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Very simple.

melt about a 1/2 to 3/4 cup of lard in a skillet.
dip chicken in milk, then dredge in flour. (add salt & pepper to flour) We used to put the flour in a paper sack and drop the chicken in then shake the sack. 
put chicken in hot grease.
brown, turn, brown other side.
turn heat down, cover and simmer til done.

It's great and the drippings in the skillet makes wonderful gravy. Just add a spoon of the flour, stir until all the grease is soaked up, then put in some milk. Stir until thick. Couldn't be simpler, and it tastes like it's straight from heaven...


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

mosepijo said:


> Johnny's Seasoning is just a brand of "Season Salt". A Season salt just has a bunch of other seasonings in it. It is sold in the West for sure. I thought it was all over, but I guess not. I am sure you have a brand in your area of seasoning salt. Here, we use Johnny's on everything.



It sounds like Lawry's seasoned salt. We use that on everything!
thanks


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Karriew/4gifts said:


> It sounds like Lawry's seasoned salt. We use that on everything!
> thanks


Probably the same.. We use Johnny's on everything also. Try it in the chicken. It will be great, I promise. When I first got married 34 years ago, I failed at fried chicken. It was either too done or not done enough. The recipes always said cook till done. When I found the above recipe and tried it, I knew it was a keeper. No fail and no thinking "is it done or not?" No testing whether it was done or not. It is soo good.


----------

